# Blob Top GIVEAWAY !!!



## epackage (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi there folks, I'm gonna run a contest that will end Wednesday night at 8pm EST....The winner will get Three Blob Top sodas/beers from me and all you need do is pick a 4 digit number. The one closest WITHOUT GOING OVER will be the winner and if there's a tie you both get three blob tops...

 Number will be chosen by a Random Number Generator and I'll cover the shipping.... Only ONE GUESS Per Member so choose wisely...

 Open to ALL MEMBERS.....Jimbo

This is what a  BLOB TOP LOOKS LIKE, However this IS NOT one of the bottles being given away !!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Feb 26, 2012)

4787[][][]


----------



## TJSJHART (Feb 26, 2012)

5647


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Feb 26, 2012)

2122


----------



## botlguy (Feb 26, 2012)

1138


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks, Jim.  7192


----------



## coreya (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks a bunch. 8015


----------



## ktbi (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks Jim....4567


----------



## flasherr (Feb 26, 2012)

good luck to all but hope i win lol
 2469
 Thanks for having such a great deal epackage


----------



## carobran (Feb 26, 2012)

3024....thanks for the contest.


----------



## slag pile digger (Feb 26, 2012)

~2246~ jim your the man!


----------



## epackage (Feb 26, 2012)

Keep em' coming people, if everyone is OVER the number the closest to it wins the bottles!!


GOOD LUCK !!


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice of you Jim! My guess is 6289.


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Feb 26, 2012)

How about 2457?

 I can't dig 'em anymore, but here's hoping!

 Mike


----------



## cookie (Feb 26, 2012)

Jim -Thanks for the offer....3195


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 26, 2012)

Cool, Jim! []


----------



## nailem63 (Feb 26, 2012)

1363 Hope these are good lol Good luck to all


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 26, 2012)

Good stuff! 7777


----------



## Brains (Feb 26, 2012)

1940
 ...yea, i'm gettin in on this


----------



## epackage (Feb 26, 2012)

If we get to 100 entries by the time this ends I'll give away 3 blobs to the person closest to the number both Below AND Above it !!!

If someone should hit the number ON THE DOT I will add extra BOTTLIE GOODNESS to the box !!


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 26, 2012)

DID YOU ALREADY PICK THE .. oops sorry,

 ..did you already pick a number or will you pick it after the contest ends?


----------



## accountantadam (Feb 26, 2012)

Very nice Jim!!!    1843


----------



## epackage (Feb 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> DID YOU ALREADY PICK THE .. oops sorry,
> 
> ..did you already pick a number or will you pick it after the contest ends?


 8pm Wednesday is when I'll fire up the old Paterson Nuclear Numerical Generation Device and not a second before..[8D]


----------



## peejrey (Feb 26, 2012)

think I'll wait a while, before I guess......[]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 26, 2012)

1995! Thanks for running such a nice contest Jim!

 I was sacred for a second, there'd have to be something wrong with you to give away that Kearny blob! [:-]


----------



## madman (Feb 26, 2012)

5711


----------



## bobble (Feb 26, 2012)

1620.How about if I win,I let it ride,add a ss coke to your three blobs,run your generator friday for some other lucky person?Just tell me where to send it.Not that I wouldn't want some blobs,this sounds like fun.


----------



## bobble (Feb 26, 2012)

We could create a monster here I guess.


----------



## epackage (Feb 26, 2012)

CONTEST UPDATE..........CONTEST UPDATE


The contest will now end on FRIDAY  @ 8p.m. EST and you also get a Straight Side Coca-Cola thanx to bobble!!​ 

 No more changes though, someone else can run another one of these after mine and bobbles ends...[]


----------



## ajohn (Feb 26, 2012)

Way to go Jim!----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 -------------------------3481-------------------------------------------
 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 26, 2012)

Okay Jim,...Cool idea, I really was going for 7777 ,but Tim beat me to it,...[]

 So I'll pick my birth year... 1958

 Thanks for the contest!


----------



## PASodas (Feb 26, 2012)

Very generous, Jim!
 5432
 Thanx, Jeff


----------



## luckiest (Feb 26, 2012)

Is it 8564?


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 26, 2012)

4815 And Thank you for a shot .
   Bill


----------



## epackage (Feb 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  luckiest
> 
> Is it 8564?


 It may just be on Friday, it's just like the lottery...[]


----------



## SAbottles (Feb 27, 2012)

Jim, a fun way to liven things up ! I'll go 1945 and, because of exorbitant postage costs, reserve the right to pass on to someone local if (LOL) I should win !


----------



## ms.gal (Feb 27, 2012)

1944..thanks for the chance..


----------



## miztx (Feb 27, 2012)

2022 ....


----------



## chall103 (Feb 27, 2012)

3768. Jim thanks for all the fun!!!!!


----------



## idigjars (Feb 27, 2012)

5319.  thank you


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm feelin lucky, 4676.


----------



## towhead (Feb 27, 2012)

I luv contests... 3598


----------



## justadddirt (Feb 27, 2012)

NO THANKS!! I'LL PASS!!! I DON'T NEED BOTTLES THAT BAD.


----------



## towhead (Feb 27, 2012)

Don't suppose anyone NEEDS them, WE JUST WANT THEM!!!!!!!![]  -Julie


----------



## Rowan (Feb 27, 2012)

8619


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks Jim, I'll give er a try 7352


----------



## coldwater diver (Feb 27, 2012)

I guess my chances are better than powerball.  4444


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  justadddirt
> 
> NO THANKS!! I'LL PASS!!! I DON'T NEED BOTTLES THAT BAD.


 

 SO WHY BOTHER POSTING ANYTHING AT ALL MR. GARY!!!?

 I don't need/want east coast bottles, but plenty of people do. Jim, at the core, is a good dude despite the ruffling of feathers which sometimes occurs in tense situations. Him and I have had our disagreements, but that past does not constitute a good reason to stir trouble. When he isn't riled-up by the intellectual filth spewed by ignorant hillbillies, he is a positive, supportive and nurturing force here. Ultimately, his gesture is a positive, community-building endeavor. If you aren't interested in getting free stuff then keep your trap shut and let everyone else have a good time. Nowadays I rarely, if ever participate in such "contests" because I can earn what I desire through perseverance and novel, creative approaches. In my youth many collectors gifted me with nice bottles and antiques/artifacts at their own expense because they knew they were either planting the seed, or nurturing the seed of a lifelong interest in those realms. Perhaps that is what Jim is going for.

 Also Gary, I know that you have been very kind and generous yourself to other members of the forum (such as Staunton Dan), so despite the problems you may have with Jim (and myself), can't you at least appreciate what this gesture means for the hobby, instead of insinuating negativity based upon unpleasant events in the past? People grow, mature, learn, and improve every day. Just let it go, man.

 And, for the sake of the game, my answer is 5. []

 Uhm, edit, the guess will be 5432...


----------



## Dugout (Feb 27, 2012)

1964


----------



## epackage (Feb 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> 
> so despite the problems you may have with Jim (and myself), can't you at least appreciate what this gesture means for the hobby, instead of insinuating negativity based upon unpleasant events in the past?


 Funny thing is I don't think I know this Gary nor do I remember having any other contact with him before this Plumb, he might be a friend of someone who doesn't like me, you can't please everyone I guess...LOL[8D]

 Good Luck to you and everyone else....Jim


----------



## nostalgia (Feb 27, 2012)

7617...

 Now I hope this number wasn't taken already....

 Good luck to all


----------



## epackage (Feb 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> 
> Uhm, edit, the guess will be 5432...


 Hi Steph...this number was already chosen, you can choose to stay with it and hope you both win or you can feel free to change it, just let me know with a new post....Jim

 PM sent as well...[]


----------



## epackage (Feb 27, 2012)

CONTEST UPDATE..........CONTEST UPDATE​ 


The contest will now end on FRIDAY @ 8p.m. EST and you also get a Straight Side Coca-Cola thanx to bobble!!​ 
Here is the list of numbers chosen so far, feel free to choose the same number as another member if you really want it because if it's a winner you both get the bottles​ 



 1138
 1363
 1620
 1843
 1940
 1944
 1945
 1958
 1964
 1995
 2022
 2122
 2246
 2457
 2469
 3024
 3195
 3481
 3598
 3768
 4444
 4567
 4676
 4787
 4815
 5319
 5432
 5647
 5711
 6289
 7192
 7352
 7617
 7777
 8015
 8564
 8619


----------



## Blackglass (Feb 27, 2012)

This is very generous of you Jim...

 0209


----------



## JohnN (Feb 27, 2012)

Well my idea was to go to random.org and use the first 4 digit number it gave me. I forgot to copy the first number. So I am using the second number. I don't like it, but I have to stick with my plan. I think I am probably way over. 9763


----------



## peejrey (Feb 27, 2012)

Will the number most likely be a 4 digit number or less?........Or <4 Digit #?


----------



## southerndigger (Feb 27, 2012)

6500!!!


----------



## epackage (Feb 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> Will the number most likely be a 4 digit number or less?........Or <4 Digit #?


 4 digit number only....0000-9999   Here are the numbers picked so far, and yes you can pick the same number as someone else, if you it wins you BOTH WIN !!


----------



## epackage (Feb 28, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Anthonicia (Feb 28, 2012)

Wanting to pick a number with zero in front, but I am going with my gut -

 6752


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 28, 2012)

Cool Jim, 867 isn't enough numbers so I'll go 5309. Is that OK with Jenny?


----------



## Dean (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks Jim,

 I'll go with 8702.

 Dean


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Cool Jim, 867 isn't enough numbers so I'll go 5309. Is that OK with Jenny?


Shoot, I just realized I have to withdraw. I forgot I'm an employee of Antique-Bottles.Net or an affiliate. [][][]
 []


----------



## epackage (Feb 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 0867 is fine if you want, let me know which you want to go with...affilate smamiliate[8D]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 28, 2012)

> affilate smamiliate


Thanks Jim, if that's the case I'll leave the red number. I realize it's about dead in the middle and very close to other numbers but oh well. It stands the exact same chance as any other number between 0000 and 9999.[][][][]


----------



## epackage (Feb 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 U gots it kid


----------



## epackage (Feb 28, 2012)

Here are the numbers picked so far, and yes you can pick the same number as someone else, if you it wins you BOTH WIN !!

If we get to 100 entries by the time this ends I'll give away 3 blobs to the person closest to the number both Below AND Above it !!!



 0209
 1138
 1363
 1620
 1843
 1940
 1944
 1945
 1958
 1964*
 1995
 2022
 2122
 2246
 2457
 2469
 3024
 3195
 3481
 3598*
 3768
 4444
 4567
 4676
 4787
 4815
 5309
 5319
 5432
 5647*
 5711
 6289
 6500
 6752
 7192
 7352
 7617
 7777
 8015
 8564*
 8619
 8702
 9763


----------



## druggistnut (Feb 28, 2012)

I would advise everyone not to use their four digit pin they use for everything (like their ATM card), JUST in case someone gets a bright idea. Just a thought.
 My guess is going to be 3158.
 Thanks much, Jim.
 Bill


----------



## towhead (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey cowseatmaize...Do you really think THAT number is gonna come up randomly! []  I was gonna do that too! -Julie


----------



## Bixel (Feb 28, 2012)

1113


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Feb 28, 2012)

4125 thanks


----------



## historyhunter (Feb 28, 2012)

0747.......THANKS E!


----------



## bombboy (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks Jim, 1960


----------



## epackage (Feb 28, 2012)

Here are the numbers picked so far, and yes you can pick the same number as someone else, if you it wins you BOTH WIN !!

If we get to 100 entries by the time this ends I'll give away 3 blobs to the person closest to the number both Below AND Above it !!!



 0209
 0747
 1113
 1138
 1363
 1620
 1843
 1940
 1944
 1945*
 1958
 1960
 1964
 1995
 2022
 2122
 2246
 2457
 2469
 3024*
 3195
 3481
 3598
 3768
 4005
 4127
 4444
 4567
 4676
 4787*
 4815
 5309
 5319
 5432
 5647
 5711
 6289
 6500
 6752
 7192*
 7352
 7617
 7777
 8015
 8564
 8619
 8702
 9763


----------



## VTdigger (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll say 1849


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 28, 2012)

What the heck. I'll go 6903.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 28, 2012)

What do the numbers with the * next to them mean?


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 28, 2012)

I think those are groupings of ten Laur . . .


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 28, 2012)

What if 3 people pick the winning number? [8|]


----------



## druggistnut (Feb 28, 2012)

> My guess is going to be 3158.


----------



## epackage (Feb 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> What if 3 people pick the winning number? [8|]


 All 3 get 3 blobs, I have doubts that many will play the same number but thems my rules...[]


Here are the numbers picked so far, and yes you can pick the same number as someone else, if you it wins you BOTH WIN !!

If we get to 100 entries by the time this ends I'll give away 3 blobs to the person closest to the number both Below AND Above it !!!



 0209 .................. 9763     
 0747
 1113
 1138
 1363
 1620
 1843
 1849
 1940
 1944*
 1945
 1958
 1960
 1964
 1995
 2022
 2122
 2246
 2457
 2469*
 3024
 3158
 3195
 3481
 3598
 3768
 4005
 4127
 4444
 4567*
 4676
 4787
 4815
 5309
 5319
 5432
 5647
 5711
 6289
 6500*
 6752
 6903
 7192
 7352
 7617
 7777
 8015
 8564
 8619
 8702


----------



## beendiggin (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll pick....0229


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Somebody do 1337! or 8008... They gotta be good luck![8D]


----------



## jpoff430 (Feb 28, 2012)

4307


----------



## 2find4me (Feb 28, 2012)

2553![]


----------



## bottlediger (Feb 29, 2012)

2323!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 29, 2012)

2012


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 29, 2012)

> Hey cowseatmaize...Do you really think THAT number is gonna come up randomly!   I was gonna do that too! -Julie


Random probability dictates that yes, that has the same chance as any other number. The probability is lessened by the higher and lower number rule so it's definitely best to wait to the last minute and choose the broadest spectrum within the non selected numbers, especially since it's not being determined by only not going over anymore.
 I do believe I read that in the rules somewhere.
 I want to hit exact and mine is it!!![][][][]


----------



## epackage (Feb 29, 2012)

Here are the numbers picked so far, and yes you can pick the same number as someone else, if you it wins you BOTH WIN !!

If we get to 100 entries by the time this ends I'll give away 3 blobs to the person closest to the number both Below AND Above it !!!



 0209          
 0229 
 0747 
 1113 
 1138 
 1363 
 1620  
 1843 
 1849 
 1940*
 1944 
 1945 
 1958 
 1960 
 1964 
 1995 
 2012
 2022 
 2122 
 2246* 
 2323
 2457
 2469 
 2553 
 3024 
 3158 
 3195  
 3481 
 3598 
 3768*  
 4005 
 4127
 4307 
 4444 
 4567 
 4676 
 4787 
 4815 
 5309 
 5319* 
 5432 
 5647
 5711 
 6289 
 6500 
 6752 
 6903 
 7192 
 7352 
 7617* 
 7777 
 8015 
 8564 
 8619
 8702
 9763


----------



## epackage (Feb 29, 2012)

ttt


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 29, 2012)

ttt?
 Well, your over 60 by my calculations (if the duplicates count). Nice job and loads of fun Jim!
 Edit
 And if I win. I got $25 to the forum, wish I could do more but I may be out of work soon. You know, rent food and other non-necessities 'til something else comes up.


----------



## epackage (Feb 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> ttt?
> Well, your over 60 by my calculations (if the duplicates count). Nice job and loads of fun Jim!
> ...


 To The Top


----------



## dw3000 (Feb 29, 2012)

2600


----------



## sloughduck (Feb 29, 2012)

8551


----------



## epackage (Feb 29, 2012)

*Here are the numbers picked so far, and yes you can pick the same number as someone else, if you it wins you BOTH WIN !!*


*If we get to 100 entries by the time this ends I'll give away 3 blobs to the person closest to the number both Below AND Above it !!!*



 0209 
 0229 
 0747 
 1113 
 1138 
 1363 
 1620 
 1843 
 1849 
 1940* 
 1944 
 1945 
 1958 
 1960 
 1964 
 1995 
 2012 
 2022 
 2122 
 2246* 
 2323 
 2457 
 2469 
 2553 
 2600
 3024 
 3158 
 3195 
 3481 
 3598* 
 3768 
 4005 
 4127 
 4307 
 4444 
 4567 
 4676 
 4787 
 4815 
 5309* 
 5319 
 5432 
 5647 
 5711 
 6289 
 6500 
 6752 
 6903 
 7192 
 7352* 
 7617 
 7777 
 8015 
 8551
 8564 
 8619 
 8702 
 9763


----------



## trouvaille (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for telling me!
 2728


----------



## digginthedog (Mar 1, 2012)

1426 ... Thanks ! JB


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 1, 2012)

Ahh, like this?


----------



## epackage (Mar 1, 2012)

*Here are the numbers picked so far, and yes you can pick the same number as someone else, if you it wins you BOTH WIN !!*​ 
*If we get to 100 entries by the time this ends I'll give away 3 blobs to the person closest to the number both Below AND Above it !!!*​ 


*0209 
 0229 
 0747 
 1113 
 1138 
 1363 
 1426
 1620 
 1843 
 1849* 
 1940 
 1944 
 1945 
 1958 
 1960 
 1964 
 1995 
 2012 
 2022 
 2122*
 2246 
 2323 
 2457 
 2469 
 2553 
 2600
 2728
 3024 
 3158 
 3195* 
 3481 
 3598 
 3768 
 4005 
 4127 
 4307 
 4444 
 4567 
 4676 
 4787* 
 4815 
 5309 
 5319 
 5432 
 5647 
 5711 
 6289 
 6500 
 6752 
 6903* 
 7192 
 7352 
 7617 
 7777 
 8015 
 8551
 8564 
 8619 
 8702 
 9763* *​


----------



## rockbot (Mar 1, 2012)

Jim (8703) thx


----------



## epackage (Mar 1, 2012)

*Here are the numbers picked so far, and yes you can pick the same number as someone else, if you it wins you BOTH WIN !!*​ 
*If we get to 100 entries by the time this ends I'll give away 3 blobs to the person closest to the number both Below AND Above it !!!​* 

0209 
 0229 
 0747 
 1113 
 1138 
 1363 
 1426
 1620 
 1843 
 1849* 
 1940 
 1944 
 1945 
 1958 
 1960 
 1964 
 1995 
 2012 
 2022 
 2122*
 2246 
 2323 
 2457 
 2469 
 2553 
 2600
 2728
 3024 
 3158 
 3195* 
 3481 
 3598 
 3768 
 4005 
 4127 
 4307 
 4444 
 4567 
 4676 
 4787* 
 4815 
 5309 
 5319 
 5432 
 5647 
 5711 
 6289 
 6500 
 6752 
 6903* 
 7192 
 7352 
 7617 
 7777 
 8015 
 8551
 8564 
 8619 
 8702 
 8703*
 9763​


----------



## bobble (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd give a sneak peak of the coke,but we're dodging tornadoes here in Ky. just now.[&:]I think I just counted 60 or so.Where is everyone?


----------



## Dugout (Mar 2, 2012)

I am anxiously awaiting the results.....................


----------



## epackage (Mar 2, 2012)

Aand the winner IIIIsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss....


 DRUM ROLL PLEASE.....

 [8D][][8D][][8D][][8D][][8D][][8D][][8D]


----------



## epackage (Mar 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 By the way ERIC, you should have taken my advice......[8D][8D][8D]


----------



## epackage (Mar 2, 2012)

*My random number generator was the Pick 4 lottery number in Jersey tonight, which was 0967, the closest without going over was HistoryHunter aka Don !!*​ 
*CONGRATULATIONS DON !!​* 
Please pm me your address so I can get the 3 Blobs and the Straight Side Coke to you, also let me know if you collect anything specific as I may have something to surprise you with !!!

 Thanx to all who participated I wish you all would have won but alas it could not be so.​


----------



## epackage (Mar 2, 2012)

Cowseatmaize would have been the winner but he talked himself into changing his mind, better luck next time Eric...[]


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 2, 2012)

I never win the lottery!  Thanks for the game Jim, it was fun as always...


----------



## flasherr (Mar 2, 2012)

congratulations to the winner. thank you for offering the prizes epackage you make for a very knowledgeable and interesting member of the forum


----------



## historyhunter (Mar 2, 2012)

I also never win anything. I am in heaven. Thanks for the fantastic Mr. Epackage. What a contributor to this board and a happy newb!


----------



## historyhunter (Mar 2, 2012)

And also a large Thanks to Bobble!


----------



## epackage (Mar 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> I never win the lottery!  Thanks for the game Jim, it was fun as always...


 



> ORIGINAL:  flasherr
> congratulations to the winner. thank you for offering the prizes epackage you make for a very knowledgeable and interesting member of the forum


 


> ORIGINAL:  historyhunter
> I also never win anything. I am in heaven. Thanks for the fantastic Mr. Epackage. What a contributor to this board and a happy newb!


 


> ORIGINAL:  historyhunter
> And also a large Thanks to Bobble!


 

 Thanx all I was happy to do it, I hope the winners like their "boxes" and yes a Great Big Thanx to BOBBLE for adding to the prize pool !!


----------



## rockbot (Mar 2, 2012)

congrats Don. thanks for the contest Jim!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 2, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners, and thanks, Jim, for doing this! Can't wait to see which ones you're giving away...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 3, 2012)

> By the way ERIC, you should have taken my advice......


Hey I won too, I won the shelf space I really don't have anyway.[][][]
 Congrats Don, you can thank me later.[][][][][]


----------



## historyhunter (Mar 3, 2012)

lol glad you liked that darn middle number in red more...will post photos when they snuggle in their new spots. I made some shelf slots today.


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Mar 3, 2012)

CONGRATS now that some bottles were donated to u how about donating that brames to me [8D] By the way who is Don?


----------



## historyhunter (Mar 3, 2012)

lol you know my thing said Dave Lon. Somehow became Don. I canged it all to correct Dave after.


----------



## historyhunter (Mar 3, 2012)

And thats funny you say that. After I won I told myself if you replied in other thread it was too much Id gift it. Then I checked and you never replied. Dang dude bummer. I did think about a BLOP TOP GIVEAWAY of it but its untumbled not sure if people in this one would want  untumbled blob.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats! Great thing of you to do Jim []

 ~Tim


----------



## epackage (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanx Tim, I have another giveaway coming soon. I just need to decide a fun way to go about it..[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 3, 2012)

Cool...Nice giveaway!


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Mar 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  historyhunter
> 
> And thats funny you say that. After I won I told myself if you replied in other thread it was too much Id gift it. Then I checked and you never replied. Dang dude bummer. I did think about a BLOP TOP GIVEAWAY of it but its untumbled not sure if people in this one would want  untumbled blob.


 
 Well I didn't say anything because its your bottle and of that's what u wanted for it then I figured there was no sense in saying anything. Also I didn't have anything to trade so I figured if any of the other indiana collectors on here were watching the thread I would give them a chance to chime in? Most of my bottles are not tumbled and really I prefer them that way. If u don't have any other interest from others in it and want to come down let me know. Thanks


----------



## historyhunter (Mar 3, 2012)

I understand. Its my first find and Id let it go but itd have to be 50 or a trade. Its ok next time. If you find an ink you think Id like let me know. We can trade.


----------



## towhead (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the fun Jim!!! -Julie


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry Dave, I saw a post with Don and jumped the gun. Congrats still apply though.


----------



## historyhunter (Mar 5, 2012)

lol no biggie...Im really excited anticipating arrival. Thanks!


----------



## historyhunter (Mar 7, 2012)

PACKAGE ARRIVED! Pics to follow.

 THANKS JIM!


----------



## bottledigger3 (Mar 8, 2012)

2212


----------



## epackage (Mar 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  historyhunter
> 
> PACKAGE ARRIVED! Pics to follow.
> 
> THANKS JIM!


 Great to hear it, I hope you're happy with what I sent...[]


----------



## epackage (Mar 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bottledigger3
> 
> 2212


 WINNER !!!!!!!!!!!![8D]


----------



## historyhunter (Mar 9, 2012)

Very happy Jim. I love it all. I am gonna post a nice pic was gonna do a lil clean up and wait for a nice sunny day to give them their due. I appreciate it very much...THANKS AGAIN!



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## epackage (Mar 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  historyhunter
> 
> Very happy Jim. I love it all. I am gonna post a nice pic was gonna do a lil clean up and wait for a nice sunny day to give them their due. I appreciate it very much...THANKS AGAIN!


 
 Great to hear you like them....[]


----------



## glass man (Mar 16, 2012)

My guess is 1953...[8D]DANG I MISSED THIS ALTOGETHER!![] JAMIE


----------



## digger78 (Mar 27, 2012)

1964


----------



## epackage (Mar 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  digger78
> 
> 1964


 Chris if you're looking to add some bottles to your collection PM me and tell me what you collect, I may have something I can send your way....Jim


----------



## keithstanfield (Mar 27, 2012)

5480


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 27, 2012)

Did you start a new one? I'll try my old number again.
 What was it?[8|]


----------



## digger78 (Mar 28, 2012)

Im not sure I am new I like the old blob tops maybe sodas.I really do not have any money to buy bottles so I have to dig for them but thanks for the offer


----------



## Stardust (Apr 14, 2012)

WELL THAT WAS REALLY NICE ~ [] Hope I catch the next game also ~ We all need more FUN ~Thanks Jim


----------



## lawbrt (Apr 24, 2012)

1447


----------



## aj0446 (May 22, 2012)

2012


----------



## Stardust (May 22, 2012)

I don't think  a new game started did it? Maybe I was sleeping [] H O P E not ~   *


----------



## cyberdigger (May 22, 2012)

I suppose it doesn't hurt to get a guess in early.. []


----------



## epackage (May 22, 2012)

If Charlie will delete this old thread I will be happy to do a new one...[]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 22, 2012)

I'll think about it.. [8|]


----------



## epackage (May 22, 2012)

Or just unpin it from the top where people think it's still active my friend...Let it die a natural death...[]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 22, 2012)

OK it's unpinned.. now we better stop posting here, lest we prolong its agony..


----------



## Wilkie (May 26, 2012)

epackage, I am always looking for my namesake on bottles, I have only about 1/2 a dozen so far.  Are you interested in selling your Wilkinson blob top?


----------



## Wilkie (May 26, 2012)

1965


----------



## epackage (May 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Wilkie
> 
> epackage, I am always looking for my namesake on bottles, I have only about 1/2 a dozen so far.  Are you interested in selling your Wilkinson blob top?


 Hi Wilkie, that Blob is actually amber, that was a photoshop job....I'll check to see if I still have it, it may have been used in a trade..Jim

 By the way the contest ended a while back..[]


----------



## Wilkie (May 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks, not to worried about the color, I just haven't seen too many with my name and I get excited every time I see a new one.  That one is new for me.  If you do still have it and are willing to sell, great!  If not, no worrries, keep me in mind if you come across any others.  I've found a couple  of English Ginger Beers and purchased one which my son quickly claimed, he's not a bottle collector but likes it because of the name so this is spawning "some" interest in my hobby with him.  

 Yeah, I noticed about the game after I already threw up a number, I'm a bit slow sometimes........


----------

